# 8 New Venus-Laowa lenses coming soon



## Chaitanya (Sep 22, 2018)

According to Photorumours 8 new Venus-Laowa lenses are coming soon. Off these few have been announced back in April as development of new products. 
https://photorumors.com/2018/09/21/venus-optics-to-unveil-8-new-laowa-lenses-at-photokina/


----------



## chrysoberyl (Sep 24, 2018)

Thank you. I have to admit that I am somewhat interested in the 100mm macro; much more so than the Irix 150mm macro.


----------

